# me & the grand-son



## papabearsr

I took my grand son fishing for soem blue gills last week Just got the picturs off the camra


----------



## Gunny

Great pics. Looks like you got a new fishin buddy. :thumb:

Carry on,

Gunny


----------



## Plainsman

Great pictures. Aren't grandkids great? You are not held by work every day like when your kids were small, and that lets you enjoy them like you never had the chance with your own children. Also, you let your kids take care of the behavior things and all you have to do is hug them up. There are some good things about growing old and grandkids are at the top of the list.


----------

